# je te tiens - prononciation



## Icetrance

Bonjour,

Si je dis "je te tiens", comment prononcer le "te" pour que cela s'entende, compte tenu de la présence du _e_ muët dans le mot "te" ?  Si l'on ne prononce pas le "e" dans le mot "te", ce dernier ne s'entendra pas car le mot "tiens" commence par un "t". 

Je sais très bien que ça se dit tout le temps, mais comment les francophones,  contournent-ils ce problème de prononciation? 

Merci


----------



## Outsider

C'est simple: cet "e"-là n'est pas muet. Il se prononce.


----------



## nandospace

Outsider said:


> C'est simple: cet "e"-là n'est pas muet. Il se prononce.


 
Tout comme se prononce le "e" de "Je", et dit rapidement, cela deviendrait "J'te tiens", avec "e" toujours pas muet.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais je te tiens rarement, sauf par la barbichette (cf. comptine).
Là c'est donc prononcé surtout par les enfants, et lentement, en chantant.
Je te tiens... la main... la jambe... quoi d'autre ? (la chandelle ?)


----------



## Ploupinet

Je te tiens mon gaillard !!! 
Ou plutôt "j'te tiens"


----------



## itka

nandospace said:


> Tout comme se prononce le "e" de "Je", et dit rapidement, cela deviendrait "J'te tiens", avec "e" toujours pas muet.



Ben oui, mais si tu l'écris comme ça, il est bel et bien muet ! Absent même !(je parle du premier, bien sûr)


----------



## Spectre scolaire

nandospace said:
			
		

> Tout comme se prononce le "e" de "Je", et dit rapidement, cela deviendrait "J'te tiens", avec "e" toujours pas muet.


 A noter que le *j* devient également [sh] !! Je n’ai pas les signes phonétiques conventionnels à ma disposition. Dans ce qui suit, *ě* désigne donc le son nasalisé, et *sh* le sibilant dans _*ch*at_.

Je te tiens [shtøtjě]. 
Je parie que [shpaRikø].
Je te le promets [shtølpRɔmε]
​


----------



## Sickduck

J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la question initiale. Dans "Je" ou "te", le e n'est jamais muet. Bien sûr il y aura toujours des prononciations différentes pour tous les mots selon l'interlocuteur ou l'accent régional, mais en français classique qu'on enseigne à l'école, je et te (ou se, me, de, etc..) se prononcent comme ils s'écrivent. Donc: je te tiens se prononcera: jeuh teuh ti-in


----------



## Icetrance

Sickduck said:


> J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la question initiale. Dans "Je" ou "te", le e n'est jamais muet. Bien sûr il y aura toujours des prononciations différentes pour tous les mots selon l'interlocuteur ou l'accent régional, mais en français classique qu'on enseigne à l'école, je et te (ou se, me, de, etc..) se prononcent comme ils s'écrivent. Donc: je te tiens se prononcera: jeuh teuh ti-in



Merci Sickduck!  Mais, ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'indique un livre tout contemporaire sur la prononciation du français standard s'appelant «Savoir Dire_». _

Mis à part le son "sh" remplacé par un "zh", les transcriptions données par ce livre confirment celles de Spectre Scolaire. 

Peut-être n'existe pas le "e muet" dans la poésie et dans le dialect québécois, à la différence du français standard. 


Je ne sais pas taper les symboles pour faire une transcription bien correcte.


----------



## Canard

Ce n'est non plus ce qu'on enseigne dans les cours de phonétique française dans ma région. S'il y a lieu de laisser tomber le e muet dans "je/te/me/etc", on le fait, non ?

Prononces-tu les "e" dans :
Je l'ai. (j'l'ai)
Tu me le dis. (tu'm le dis)
Beaucoup de problèmes (beaucou'd problèmes)
Ce qu'on dit (c'qu'on dit)
Pas de chance (pa'd chance)
etc.


----------



## Ploupinet

Canard, le "e" n'est pas muet dans ce cas ! Ce n'est qu'une déformation du langage, dépendant beaucoup du contexte et de l'expression


----------



## Canard

Je me suis rendu compte que dans "je te tiens", il n'est pas muet. Je répondais à Sickduck qui disait que dans les mots "je/te/se/de/etc", le e est _toujours_ prononcé. Ça rendrait le concept linguistique d'un e muet/caduc/etc inutile.


----------



## itka

Canard said:


> Je me suis rendu compte que dans "je te tiens", il n'est pas muet. Je répondais à Sickduck qui disait que dans les mots "je/te/se/de/etc", le e est _toujours_ prononcé. Ça rendrait le concept linguistique d'un e muet/caduc/etc inutile.



Dans ces mots, pris isolément, le e n'est pas muet, par définition (on ne peut prononcer une consonne seule).

Mais ce même e peut devenir muet c'est-à-dire disparaître, dans certains contextes, tels que ceux qui ont été cités plus haut : "j'te tiens " 
 ou en finale de syllabe :" si-lab'"


----------



## geve

Un petit fil sur la prononciation des E ?


----------



## billdoor

Pour ma part, et bien que je dirais volontier "j'te tiens", il me semble que l'on pourrait également dire "je t'tiens" avec un coup de glotte pour différencier les 2 't'.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

billdoor said:


> Pour ma part, et bien que je dirais volontier "j'te tiens", il me semble que l'on pourrait également dire "je t'tiens" avec un coup de glotte pour différencier les 2 't'.


 Exemple instructif qui rappelle celui de _François114_ d’il y a 9 mois:



François114 said:


> [L]a situation est plus complexe qu'on ne croit. Soit une boîte de sardines : trois consonnes t - d – s


 Seulement ici, il ne s’agit pas de trois consonnes consécutives, mais d’un *t* et un *s* séparés par un coup de glotte. (Enfin, trois consonnes si on considère le coup de glotte comme un phonème à l’arabe...)

La même chose pour fête de Noël, [fεt?nɔεl] – si on accepte _le point d’interrogation_ comme signe API désignant un coup de glotte; il devrait être inversé, c.-à-d. en miroir.
 ​*PS*: Coup de glotte, par contre, serait [kudglɔt] - sans coup de glotte...


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Récemment, j’ai entendu dans un film français – “Frank Riva” avec Alain Delon:

-Tu entends ce que je t’ai dit? [tyãtãskshtedi]
​


----------

